# Seeing Through the Eye of a Chicken



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Seeing Through the Eye of a Chicken



> Have you ever been enjoying time with your chickens and watched as they seemingly reacted to something you were unable to see? Did this make you wonder about how both their vision and perception works? A lot of times animals both see and perceive things differently than humans do, so what looks a certain way to you can look much different to them.
> 
> While both humans and chickens can see well during daylight hours, humans have much better vision after dark than chickens do. Since chickens...


Read more about this article here...


----------

